# Teicheinfasssung



## Ullagerhard (7. Apr. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe leider ein Dauerärgernis mit meiner Teicheinfassung.

Üblicherweise besteht diese ja aus verschieden grossen Steinen, die man um den Teichrand legt.
Das funktioniert ein paar Tage ganz gut, aber nach einer Woche kann ich wieder von vorne anfangen, weil die Steine in den Teich rutschen !
Der Grund :
Mein Teich wird von zahlreichen Tieren besucht. Rebhühner, Katzen tummeln sich hier, sogar der Nachbarshund kommt zum Wasserschlappern.

Kennt jemand eine kostengünstige Möglichkeit den Rand zu befestigen, ohne gleich Zement einzusetzen ?:? 

Danke im voraus..


----------



## Olli.P (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teicheinfasssung*

Hi Ulla, oder Gerhard.... 


Wir haben das so: 
 

gelöst....

Nach dem das Wasser im Teich eingelassen war, Folie am Rand nochmal hochgehoben, Pflastersteine mit Neigung zur Landseite rund um den Teich gelegt. Teichfolie wieder über die Steine, dann die Ufermatte, Folie über die Ufermatte geschlagen, vorsichtig passend geschnitten. Dann die Steine drauf und fertich....:smoki 

Da war dann die Kapillarsperre gleich Inklusive 

Und das alles ohne Beton


----------



## Jürgen-V (8. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teicheinfasssung*

hi olli

ich muß schon sagen, du hast schon viel von mir gelernt.


----------



## Stefan_375 (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teicheinfasssung*

Hallo,



			
				Ullagerhard schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe leider ein Dauerärgernis mit meiner Teicheinfassung.
> 
> Üblicherweise besteht diese ja aus verschieden grossen Steinen, die man um den Teichrand legt.
> Das funktioniert ein paar Tage ganz gut, aber nach einer Woche kann ich wieder von vorne anfangen, weil die Steine in den Teich rutschen !
> ...


Mir ist dein Problem nicht so ganz klar... Wenn die Steine rutschen, meinst du wohl die, innen am Teichrand verlegt sind? Trotzdem sollten sie das nicht, auch nicht mit Hund ;-) Unser 40 kg Hund schlabbert nicht nur am Teich, sondern stapft da ab 10 °C plus x mal täglich rein, um zu baden. Trotzdem bringt er nichts in's Rutschen. Der kann schon seine Füße vorsichtig setzen, ohne dabei Steine zu bewegen... Und selbst ich mit meinen 110+x kg, der mehr so grobschlächtig unkoordiniert rumtapert, verursache keinen Steinschlag 

Scheint mir von daher vermutlich eher ein Problem mit dem Teichprofil zu sein. Uferrand zu steil? Wir haben innen am Teichrand eine schmale waagerechte Zone. Die "Innenbefestigung" besteht da einfach aus Sand. Aussenrum Backsteine. Rutschen kann da mangels Gefälle nichts.



> Kennt jemand eine kostengünstige Möglichkeit den Rand zu befestigen, ohne gleich Zement einzusetzen ?:?


Profil überarbeiten?

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## Ullagerhard (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teicheinfasssung*

Hallo Olli,
Hallo Stefan,
danke für die Tipp´s.
Das Problem ist tatsächlich das Teichprofil, dass stellenweise etwas zu steil geraden ist. Werd´mich wohl noch mal drüber machen müssen.
der Tipp mit den Back.- oder Pflastersteinen ist sicher gut.

Danke nochmal
Gerhard


----------



## Robert_M (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teicheinfasssung*

Hi, 

wie schräg sind denn Deine Schrägen?

Hast Du es schon mal mit einzelnen Steinplatten versucht, statt runden Steinen? Hast Du Bilder?

Ciao
Robert


----------



## Olli.P (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teicheinfasssung*

Hi Jürgen,



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> hi olli
> 
> ich muß schon sagen, du hast schon viel von mir gelernt.



Hast du uns den Tipp gegeben 

Und ich dachte wir hätten das von uns aus so gemacht..... 

   

Wie schon mal irgendwo geschrieben, wir haben Rundrum ein sehr steiles Teichprofil, weil Koiteich und als Reiherschutz, keine Flachwasserzone 

Und das mit den Pflastersteinen klappt so sehr gut. Der Wall ist soweit gut verdichtet und hält


----------



## Ullagerhard (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teicheinfasssung*

Hi Robert,

Das Teichufer ist an den schrägsten Stellen vielleicht 30° steil.
Ich habe tatsächlich überwiegend eher runde Steine, die Zwischenräume
sind mit Kies aufgefüllt.
Passende Steinplatten zu finden ist bei uns in der Gegend schwierig.
Fotos machen kann ich momemtan nicht, da meine altersschwache Kamera
nach einem neuen Akku verlangt.

Gruß Gerhard


----------

